# 3.0TB 2.5 WD blue drive from TiVo +



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

I’m selling my “never used” stock 3.0TB WD blue 2.5 hard drive that was pulled from my TiVo bolt +


----------



## Henryr (Nov 22, 2003)

Is this still available?



cpgny9 said:


> I'm selling my "never used" stock 3.0TB WD blue 2.5 hard drive that was pulled from my TiVo bolt +
> 
> 3TB 2.5 WD Blue Hard Drive (From TiVo) 3.0TB - Never Actually Used | eBay


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Henryr said:


> Is this still available?


That one sold a while ago. Some folks have had good luck with the hard to find Toshiba 3TB drives. One place that seems to have them still for reasonable prices is here but delivery takes 10+ days or so. Toshiba - MQ03ABB300 - Festplatte - 3TB - intern - 6,4 cm (2.5") - SATA 6Gb/s - 5400 U/min - Puffer: 16MB (MQ03ABB300) - Toshiba Hardware/Electronic Grooves Inc.


----------



## Henryr (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey Francis,
Thanks for the update. Grooves is sold out as well.

BTW, you may want to edit your post to remove the link. It goes directly to your invoice...with home address.


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

I have one of these hard drives available. It's not brand new but works just fine. About 1 year old. $140 shipped.


----------

